# I bought a new betta yesterday.



## Anthrice (Apr 4, 2006)

Went down to my lps and bought a betta kit(Only temp) and it came with a betta.

So I came home, washed out the tank, rocks and plant and set everything up. As soon as I put the betta in the water, he sank to the bottom. Made a few pitiful tries at swimming to the top, before sinking back to the bottom never to move again.

I know it wasn't my fault, as my lps takes terrible care of ALL their animals(Example, leaves black dogs in the glass window display with 1 bowl of water on a very hot day. 1 bowl of water for 8 puppies is NOT enough) Any pet bought there is a 50/50 chance that it will die VERY soon.

So I brought him back, I wasn't going to waste my money after all, and got a red veil tail. Named him Alpha. He is swimming happily in his little tank, next to Max(My other betta)

As soon as I can get a good pic, I'll put it up.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You should not have the 2 betas near each other you need to seperate them. they will continualy flare at each other and that will strees them out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't think thats true, my bettas flared for alittle while but now get along great and only flare everynow and then.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

they'll get used to eachother after a while, they find out that that cant hrm eachother, so they just ignore the other fish


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Not really true. This will become VERY stressful for your bettas. Can you imagine having to live in the same room with the person you despise the most, and not being able to kick his butt?


----------



## Anthrice (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a piece of cardboard between the two tanks so that they aren't always going after each other.

I let them flare for an hour or two a day though. They enjoy it I think.


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

I think that's the best way to go Anthrice. It sort of replicates nature. They are mostly alone but may come across another betta once in awhile.


----------

